# Intellectualism



## A.Hudson (Nov 18, 2009)

I just thought to post this because I have been thinking for a while: A lot of my brothers who I am in ministry with, also a lot of theologians, recent and old school (puritans) who I look up to are very, very intellectual..which I think is awesome! Being that is seems most modern evangelicals have frowned upon being intellectual therefore, resulting in sooo many absurdity's that could have been avoided if it would have been thought through and reason would have been applied. Now the issue is, I feel like sometimes I am not the intellectual type, even though I would like to be..(Not making this about knowledge) But I really do like to think (Out Loud lol) and reason as well, but it seems like reasoning, thinking through arguments, or objections especially in defending the faith, or expounding exegetically on certain issues,or teaching, come easier to some of my brothers, than it would for me, then I have the whole could I have thought of that moment (even though God is the One who guides in directs us) Sometimes I feel like no matter how hard I try I'm not good with reason or just not as Intellectually sharp as some others are. Debating with people who are very intellectual (Or think so) espescially at a secular college I can find myself thinking (Man, I wish my boy who is on this guys' level intellect wise was here, he can put up far more of a better fight or defense) Do you guys think that someone being an intellectual is a Gift that The Lord has blessed them with, or something that God allows us by His Grace to be able to develop Over time and discipline??? I've always wanted advice on this from a bunch of solid brothers/sisters as yourselves???

PS I'm not trying to focus on a bunch of head knowledge over knowing The Lord, nor depending on your own intellect for anything..but being fully dependent on The Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Andres (Nov 18, 2009)

Ameen,
To answer your question, "is being an intellectual a gift that The Lord has blessed them with, or something that God allows us by His Grace to be able to develop Over time and discipline" I would say it can be both. Certainly I believe God gives different strengths to different people. For some, they may have a strength of being able to remember things better than others or they may have a strength that they are good with words. 
On the other hand, I believe that almost all knowledge we acquire is learned, so certainly disciplined study would help someone grow in subjects they may be lacking. 
First, I would advise you to not compare yourself to others. Sure their will be godly men and women you respect and strive to emulate in areas, but ultimately God created you to be uniquely you. So if you don't always know all the answers when debates come up, it's perfectly okay to say you are still studying that subject or you need to go back and look something up before giving a definitive answer. I have found in my experience that many times those who have the most to say are not nearly always the most intelligent. 
Second, I commend you for desiring to grow in your knowledge of the things of God. I assume you are under a solid pastor who could give you direction in growing in widsom? I guess my best recommendation would be to read, read, read. Search the PB archives for subjects you may be interested in also. Finally, you can always find quality teachers online and download their MP3's to listen to.
God bless brother and I will pray for you in your studies as you grow in Him.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know, Ameen. I'm no intellectual giant, so there's lots of subjects where I just have to play spectator and try to learn. Occasionally, mostly by accident, I have something applicable to say, but usually it's pretty obtuse. But hanging around people like your more articulate friends, reading and posting on forums like this, and plenty of study certainly can't hurt. I agree with Andrew that its a combination of gift and effort, so maybe those of us with less gift can put forth more effort and at least become adequate in defending the faith.

Be we certainly don't all have to be geniuses.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 18, 2009)

Ameen,
I am pressed for time and must make this very short (too short I'm afraid).

God gives us physical and intellectual ability which can be either squandered or developed to maximum potential.

Having only had a public high school education I have, since my conversion 33 years ago tried to stretch myself intellectually because I longed to know more about the Lord and His Word. This meant I had to read books that were considerably over my head. The Lord helped me to press on and not give up.

Some things to ask yourself:

1. How badly do I want to achieve this?

2. Am I willing to discipline myself to get there?

In light of this may I suggest that you begin by taking the time (yes I know this is old fashioned) to write out your thoughts in full sentences while in a quiet setting. That means no music, no email, no video, no ipod, just you and your brain in silence. It is hard work (I know).

Then learn to read under these same conditions. I nearly always have a dictionary at my side just to comprehend what someone is saying.

Finally, as you seem to be young (and I am an old geezer!) may I recommend this podcast by Al Mohler:

The Hypersocialized Generation - AlbertMohler.com

I truly hope this helps.

May the Lord bless you my brother.

Bob


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 19, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> Ameen,
> I am pressed for time and must make this very short (too short I'm afraid).
> 
> God gives us physical and intellectual ability which can be either squandered or developed to maximum potential.
> ...




Thank you for the link to the Mohler clip.


----------



## kalawine (Nov 19, 2009)

Ameen,

I'm certainly no intellectual and have no formal training in theology so maybe others are more qualified to answer this question than I am but I would like to throw some thoughts your way. First of all, I think that your obvious humility is the first rung on the ladder to greater knowledge and it shows that you already have wisdom. In my case, it was this kind of humility that led me to Calvinism in the first place. I had to become honest with myself about the error of my past teaching. Only a humble listener and reader and student is able to compare their preconceived thoughts, ideas and traditions with other thoughts, ideas and traditions and filter through the information to come to the truth.

Also, don't be afraid of being wrong. I have been involved in "debates" on the Puritan Board and have had strong convictions only to look back at a later date and think, "Where was my logic in saying that?" LOL As a matter of fact, I was just doing that last night. I read through an old thread where I was I having an argument with a few of the guys and ladies here. When I read it last night I was faced with the naiveté that I argued with at the time and how ignorant I had been of the facts. Some people won't step out sometimes and argue their case because they are afraid of being wrong. I admit that reading the thread I'm referring to embarrassed me a little. But that is one of my most common ways of learning. I look at it like this: If I am convinced of something and argue my case and then discover later that I was wrong that only means that I have used all the information I've gathered over time to learn the truth and unlearn the error. 

Some people absolutely despise debate. I think that as long as it isn't hurtful to someone else and doesn't involve any mud slinging it is really healthy and helpful. What are the very decision making processes in your mind but debate? And who is always correct? Of course some people are more intelligent than others naturally. But I believe that much diligent study brings us to a new plateau and much reading naturally will increase our vocabulary. I know that (despite a myriad of things I still need to learn) I am leaps and bounds above where I was ten years, five years and even one year ago. I'd bet you are too.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Do you guys think that someone being an intellectual is a Gift that The Lord has blessed them with, or something that God allows us by His Grace to be able to develop Over time and discipline???



I think that it is both. God gives certain people a great intellect. Also, God wants us to discipline and train our minds. God wants us to use our minds to glorify Him and to think logically and clearly.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 19, 2009)

Ameen,

The person who led me to the Lord was an elementary school dropout, one Rev. Walter St. Claire, God rest His soul. To this day I remain in envy of his copious knowledge of Scripture. Perhaps the apocryphal(?) story of Henry Ford is applicable here. When in a trial, Mr. Ford was held up to ridicule for his lack of formal education. When it was asserted that he was simply not educated, his response was along the lines, that if education comprises formal learning, indeed he was not educated. But if education was being able to obtain the necessary information needed to render an informed decision, then he claimed to be educated. For all he had to do was push a button and a battery of knowledgeable persons would appear in his office and inform him. Thus, education being the ability to acquire knowledge when such knowledge was necessary is sufficient.

I think you are on the right track. The beginning of knowledge is knowing what one does not know and diligently seeking to know.

AMR


----------



## A.Hudson (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 24, 2009)

Wisdom and insight are two things I've noticed that are quite independent of intellectual ability.

There is nothing more loathesome than a self-important, pompous guy/gal who's mastered a particular field and is quite unafraid to tell you about it. Even if they have the right to brag about their mastery, it's quite reasonable to respect the accomplishment and have little regard for the accomplisher. Many times, these individuals' own arrogance leads them into seeing the world narrowly and unwilling to listen to what others have to say. Many a brilliant professional or professor has fallen into notoriety or ridicule for foolish trust in their own knowledge 

In stark contrast, I've known a number of super-smart people including at least one (IQ>160) who are just as accomplished but treat not only their peers but substantial inferiors with great deference, including listening and appreciating others' wisdom, whether it be from a sophisticated or unsophisticated mind. These kinds of people tend to relish sharing the fruits of their learning with others out of generosity to help enrich them.

A helpful way to think about intellectual ability and the knowledge base established from it is to think of it in the same way as significant wealth. Just as we rightly applaud a wealthy man who's generous with his assets, so too is the fruit of learning best shared joyfully, passionately, and with an eye towards genuinely brightening our neighbor's world as regards the mind.

And also, just like wealth, true generosity extends to more than just obvious mental inferiors. It includes having a generous, intellectually charitable disposition to even your equals, as well as to those who aren't as learned or intelligent. Used in this way, the mind is a wonderful blessing to those around the person.


----------



## Tim (Nov 24, 2009)

Someone with an average intellect who works hard can out-perform a lazy genius.

-----Added 11/24/2009 at 04:47:11 EST-----

In fact, sometimes the "genius" is a superior work ethic.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree that we benefit from striving to know and understand God's word. However, God also creates us an individuals. Some might be inclined to be more of a stickler for debating a particular point, another might be more relaxed and looking for general overall pattern, yet another might do poorly discussing such things but may be acquiring wisdom by carefully applying God's word in life and can be a great encourager in one-on-one conversations.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 24, 2009)

A.Hudson said:


> Do you guys think that someone being an intellectual is a Gift that The Lord has blessed them with, or something that God allows us by His Grace to be able to develop Over time and discipline??? I've always wanted advice on this from a bunch of solid brothers/sisters as yourselves???



I'd echo the comments made above. Your intellectual honesty will serve you well in life. 

Becoming an "intellectual" is analogous to becoming a physician or an engineer. It takes a strong devotion to study and time. It doesn't happen overnight and at some point you'll even run up against the paradox of knowledge, ie, the more you learn, the dumber you'll feel as you realize there's a lot of information out there you were never aware of.

I know that's how I feel. Even after being a Christian for over 20 years and regularily attending Sunday School, church and weekly Bible study as well as reading the Word, I almost feel more ignorant than when I was a new believer. 

So, avail yourself to those intellectuals and listen and learn. Make notes when listening to a discussion that you can review later. Try to identify errors in logic or missed opportunities by either party. Practice debating with yourself anticipating what questions might arise from the other party. Paul does this repeatedly in his epistles.


----------



## A.Hudson (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all! The answers have been a real encouragement.


----------

